# Prop recommendations for 2020 Merc 25



## FlatsShark1996 (Aug 5, 2018)

Hey yall, I have the standard black-max prop that comes on the merc 25. Im looking to get more speed out of it. The first thing I am going to do is install a jack plate so I can run skinnier but I want to know what props yall would think would give me more speed. Has anyone here thats had a Merc 25 played with props? If so which ones did you find were the right balance of speed and acceleration without bogging the motor down?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Boat? RPM?....Just call [email protected] propgods.com..he will get ya dialed in


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

^^^^^ good points ,first thing you need is a tach! You have to know what your turning now before you can make adjustments, for speed i use a app speedometer ,on my phone....


----------

